# A senior moment ... at 48?



## Monty (Jul 23, 2009)

[FONT=&quot] $5.37. That's what the kid behind the counter at Taco Bueno said
    to me. I dug into my pocket and pulled out some lint and two dimes and
    something that used to be a Jolly Rancher. Having already handed the
    kid a five-spot, I started to head back out to the truck to grab some
    change when the kid with the Emo hairdo said the harshest thing anyone
    has ever said to me. He said, "It's OK. I'll just give you the senior
    citizen discount."

    I turned to see who he was talking to and then heard the sound of
    change hitting the counter in front of me. "Only $4.68" he said
    cheerfully. I stood there stupefied. I am 48, not even 50 yet a mere
    child! Senior citizen?

    I took my burrito and walked out to the truck wondering what was
    wrong with Emo. Was he blind? As I sat in the truck, my blood began to
    boil. Old? Me?

    I'll show him, I thought. I opened the door and headed back
    inside. I strode to the counter, and there he was waiting with a
    smile.

    Before I could say a word, he held up something and jingled it in
    front of me, like I could be that easily distracted! What am I now? A
    toddler?

    "Dude! Can't get too far without your car keys, eh?" I stared     with
    utter disdain at the keys. I began to rationalize in my mind. "Leaving
    keys behind hardly makes a man elderly! It could happen to anyone!"

    I turned and headed back to the truck. I slipped the key into the
    ignition, but it wouldn't turn. What now? I checked my keys and tried
    another. Still nothing. That's when I noticed the purple beads hanging
    from my rearview mirror. I had no purple beads hanging from my
    rearview mirror.

    Then, a few other objects came into focus. The car seat in the
    back seat. Happy Meal toys spread all over the floorboard. A partially
    eaten doughnut on the dashboard.

    Faster than you can say ginkgo biloba, I flew out of the alien
    vehicle. Moments later I was speeding out of the parking lot, relieved
    to finally be leaving this nightmarish stop in my life. That is when I
    felt it, deep in the bowels of my stomach: hunger! My stomach growled
    and churned, and I reached to grab my burrito, only it was nowhere to
    be found.

    I swung the truck around, gathered my courage, and strode back
    into the restaurant one final time. There Emo stood, draped in youth
    and black nail polish. All I could think was, "What is the world
    coming to?" All I could say was, "Did I leave my food and drink     in
    here?" At this point I was ready to ask a Boy Scout to help me back to
    my vehicle, and then go straight home and apply for Social Security
    benefits.

    Emo had no clue. I walked back out to the truck, and suddenly a
    young lad came up and tugged on my jeans to get my attention. He was
    holding up a drink and a bag. His mother explained, "I think you left
    this in my truck by mistake." I took the food and drink from the
    little boy and sheepishly apologized.

    She offered these kind words: "It's OK. My grandfather does stuff
    like this all the time."

    All of this is to explain how I got a ticket doing 85 in a 40.
    Yes, I was racing some punk kid in a Toyota Prius. And no, I told the
    officer, I'm not too old to be driving this fast.

    As I walked in the front door, my wife met me halfway down the
    hall. I handed her a bag of cold food and a $300 speeding ticket. I
    promptly sat in my rocking chair and covered up my legs with a blanky.

    The good news was I had successfully found my way home.[/FONT]


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG, Good stuff.  Sorry for the rough spot, but at least you made someone(me) smile today.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 23, 2009)

Mannie...that is hilarious...and yet...hilarious.  There are times I wish I could get a senior citizens discount and I'm 2 weeks shy of 30.  Of course when you have arthritis in every bone and you can tell when it is going to get colder out since 15 years old you always think you are a senior citizen. 

I think I would have checked myself into an assisted living home after that but then again I do that stuff all the time.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 23, 2009)

could be worse at 40 over in Ontario they charge you with street racing and tow your car away.  At $300 you got off easy.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 23, 2009)

At 40 over in DC...your traveling at speed with half the other drivers...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## markgum (Jul 23, 2009)

ROFLMAO.
thanks..


----------



## Monty (Jul 23, 2009)

This didn't happen to me as I am a senior, at a youthful 57.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 23, 2009)

Monty,

Thank you for helping me start my day with a good laugh.  We all have our senior moments, but usually we like to spread them out over a period of days or weeks.  Look at it this way, maybe you got a whole month's worth of senior moments out of the way in one trip.  Either way, it was a great story.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Jim Smith


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mannie, just know this... I'm laughing with you, not at you. But that was some funny stuff right there, myfriend!

And if it makes you feel any better, I thought you were older than me.










But I guess I was wrong.:devil::rotfl:

Edit: Slow typing equals late post. I'm actually glad it wasn't you. I certainly wouldn't want a $300 dollar ticket. I can buy a lot of turning stuff for $300.


Ad FWIW, you ARE older than me....... barely. ;-)


----------



## jyreene (Jul 23, 2009)

Unless he's not laughing Billy.  I'm sure I'll feel different when I'm older but I could sure save some money on a few things now by getting those discounts!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 23, 2009)

THAT WAS FUNNY! 


Well, all but the $300 ticket part. 


I can't even imagine. I still get carded at the Liquor store from time to time.


----------



## traderdon55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Except for the speeding ticket it sounds like a normal day for me. Although I have a good excuse,being 53 makes me a senior citizen doesn't it.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 23, 2009)

Ahhh, being a senior is not that bad,  it makes it easier when you are married to whachamacallit.


----------



## JimB (Jul 23, 2009)

I just couldn't stop laughing as i read this. Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 23, 2009)

What a great way to start the day, thanks.  Actually, it's a very good thing that people around here keep the doors locked on their cars....... I've tried several:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Verne (Jul 23, 2009)

now that's funny, I don[t care who you are!
vern


----------



## Dagwood (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm 48 and I echo that story.....Good one.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a good one!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 23, 2009)

RAdams said:


> THAT WAS FUNNY!
> 
> 
> Well, all but the $300 ticket part.
> ...




Last time in the grocery store, lady in front of me bought ciggys, she was walking with the aid of a walker and clearly well into her 80's.  They carded her.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 23, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Last time in the grocery store, lady in front of me bought ciggys, she was walking with the aid of a walker and clearly well into her 80's.  They carded her.



That was just to make her feel good and trying for a tip.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 23, 2009)

Dang---I just placed a order with you yesterday-hope it gets here---:biggrin:


Thanks for the post ----even Margie thought it was cute


----------



## wolftat (Jul 23, 2009)

Were you able to gum the burrito before it got too cold? :biggrin:


----------



## dntrost (Jul 23, 2009)

Needed a laugh just had my second surgery and so have to laugh inside as I can not friggen talk for 10 days!  Wife loves it but I hate it!  I also think someone might have been following me around that day!


----------



## mick (Jul 23, 2009)

Dang Mannie..now I need to clean the Diet  Pepsi  I sprayed all over my screen reading this.....and I was disappointed when I read it wasn't you, cause now I'm the only one I know who does stuff like that!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Alton and I were talking about this on the way to the last meeting.

I went to one of those places and the girl behind the counter gave me the
Senior Discount on a cup of coffee. Before I could even think about appreciating
the savings, I got indignant.

"Senior Discount??   You're closer to being in diapers than I am to being a senior citizen.."

I got over it. Now I take the discount.


----------



## glwalker (Jul 23, 2009)

*Great Short Story*

What a great read this was.  Well written.  I bet if you send this to that AARP Mag you could get it printed.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 23, 2009)

THIS is hilarious, Mannie!
Thanks for a good laugh!!

(Are you SURE it wasn't you?  :biggrin::wink


----------



## leehljp (Jul 23, 2009)

There are often little idiosyncrasy differences in US buying versus in other countries. Just about every time we go home for a short while or for a year, we run into situations where simple buying produces situations like that for us. When in the south, we immediately drop into our strong southern accent and say "We don't live here" - as though that is a good excuse. We get dumb looks from clerks! Now we can blame it on "senior moments".


----------



## ssajn (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to my world.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 23, 2009)

Mannie, my wife and I can relate to that story, we live 8 9 miles from town, we have to write notes to make sure we get what we go for, but sometimes forget to pick up the notes


----------



## CSue (Jul 23, 2009)

ROFL!

What a great story.  Almost makes me feel younger!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2009)

Ha Ha that story made my day, thanks for sharing it with us Mannie!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Jul 23, 2009)

Good story.   Son you are just practicin, for when ya get all growed up, and catch up  with the rest of us older than 48 crowd.  If we were to call for a show of hands, of course no one would admit it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 24, 2009)

Mannie, Great story, had to show it to the wife. 
I am 52, but at 50 I paid up and got my AARP card as some said it provides many discounts. I have yet to go to a restaraunt and be at the age they allow to get the discount. My AAA card gets me better discounts on travel and other amenities, so I wont renew until I get to be the real age of passage.


----------



## Scott (Jul 24, 2009)

Mannie!  You hurt me!  My sides hurt now from laughing!  I'm 54 now, and I know what you mean!  Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mannie, that is funny, thanks for sharing.  As I was reading I was somewhat wishing it were my story - I'm always looking for good material to use for speeches at Toastmasters, I think that would make a winning speech.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 24, 2009)

What the hell's so damn funny!
 Crap like that happens to me all the time and I'm only.....................crap now I remember why that happens to me.:redface:​


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 24, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> What the hell's so damn funny!
> Crap like that happens to me all the time and I'm only.....................crap now I remember why that happens to me.:redface:​



heh heh heh ..  I'll bet you don't ... :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 24, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Alton and I were talking about this on the way to the last meeting.
> 
> I went to one of those places and the girl behind the counter gave me the
> Senior Discount on a cup of coffee. Before I could even think about appreciating
> ...



You're real lucky she wasn't quick.
"Well sir, I'm guessing your DEPENDS are chafing this afternoon - hope things get better for you after your nap".


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 24, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> You're real lucky she wasn't quick.
> "Well sir, I'm guessing your DEPENDS are chafing this afternoon - hope things get better for you after your nap".



LOL .. yeah, it wasn't my finest moment..

It was just the first time a pretty young thing 
reminded me that I wasn't 25 anymore..


----------



## jfoh (Jul 24, 2009)

If you had only had a quarter more in change you would have been saved from this entire event.  Getting old is worse while you are poor. Worse in a place that speaks a foreign language like Poco Bell or Toco Bell or what ever they are called.  By the way a good $500.00  lawyer can make a $300.00 ticket go away most of the time for just a few hundred dollars more. Prison is real hard on seniors.


----------

